# World's Highest Paid Athletes



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

ESPN has a list of the world's highest paid professional athletes by country. Only one bicycle racer is on the list. (Maybe I should have called this topic OT.) Shouldn't take you guys long to name him.

Hint: ESPN does not recognize Isle of Man as a country.





http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=6391145


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this surprised me more than the cycling one:
New Zealand Russell Coutts yachting RC 44 Championship Tour $10,000,000 $27,384


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

There are some ridiculous amounts being made.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Be interesting to see how things would shift if endorsements were included.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

some soccer players need better agents...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ESPN missed a great opportunity to use the phrase "The Man Missile"


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

harlond said:


> ESPN has a list of the world's highest paid professional athletes by country. Only one bicycle racer is on the list. (Maybe I should have called this topic OT.) Shouldn't take you guys long to name him.
> 
> Hint: ESPN does not recognize Isle of Man as a country.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=6391145


Are you telling me that A-Rod is making more than Andy Schleck? I'm shocked!   


My next question would be, doesn't Luxembourg have any half-decent soccer players? I'm sure they could top Andy.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, Luxembourg has about half the population of Rhode Island.


----------

